# [SOLVED] Conky: unknown variable hddtemp

## lalebarde

Hi all,

I have the error message when I start conky, thought the hddtemp daemon is running and my HD defined :

```
# /etc/init.d/hddtemp status

 * status: started
```

```
# /usr/sbin/hddtemp /dev/sda

/dev/sda: ST31000528AS: 34°C

# /usr/sbin/hddtemp /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb: ST31000528AS: 32°C
```

```
# uname -a

Linux JANUS 2.6.37-tuxonice #6 SMP PREEMPT Sat May 12 15:50:29 CEST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

My conky config :

```
${color grey}Temperature /dev/sda:$color ${hddtemp /dev/sda}

${color grey}Temperature /dev/sdb:$color ${hddtemp /dev/sdb}
```

Any idea please ?Last edited by lalebarde on Mon Jul 23, 2012 8:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BillWho

lalebarde

Does it show-up in the browser at http://localhost:7634/  :Question: 

----------

## lalebarde

Thanks for your answer BillWho,

Yes, it does : 

```
|/dev/sda|ST31000528AS|39|C|
```

----------

## BillWho

 *lalebarde wrote:*   

> Thanks for your answer BillWho,
> 
> Yes, it does : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Well, that tells us that it's using the correct port - did you enable the 'hddtemp' use flag for conky   :Question: 

----------

## lalebarde

 :Embarassed:   Yes, I did not add hddtemp in the use flags !

Now it works   :Very Happy: 

Thanks a lot BillWho

----------

